# Accessory space



## Robert (Jun 4, 2017)

Can an accessory space be upstairs of the occupancy it is accessory too? It seems to me the code cites "of the floor in which it is located" so I may be out of luck.

My scenario is an equipment room in an A2 occupancy  (walk-in cooler, sink, ref. ice machine) which I am not sure how to classify. Then there is a storage room of about 150 sq. ft. upstairs from that space. It is the only room upstairs. Each of these is less than 10% of the A2 sq. footage, but combined they exceed 10%, so I have to decide which to make accessory. Thanks.


----------



## nitramnaed (Jun 5, 2017)

I would consider the upstairs area a mezzanine, thus not a floor.  If this is a restaurant the classification is A2 for both the dining and kitchen area.  I would not classify Cooler, sink, ice machine as an equipment room.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 5, 2017)

Does it meet the definition of a mezzanine?


----------



## cda (Jun 5, 2017)

*508.2 Accessory occupancies. *
Accessory occupancies are those occupancies that are ancillary to the main occupancy of the building or portion thereof. Accessory occupancies shall comply with the provisions of Sections 508.2.1 through 508.2.4.


----------



## Robert (Jun 5, 2017)

Does not meet the def. of mezzanine. 
I now realize the 2013 accessory space requirements spoke of the area limitations as "10% of the building area of _*the story in which they are located*_". The 2016 CBC eliminated the "story" part of the definition. That said, if this storage space is the only room upstairs, and is less than 10% of the bar/restaurant below, can this be considered accessory even though it is upstairs? And going back to the "equipment room"...I think Nitramnaed is correct in that it's not an equipment room, and not a kitchen, so I believe it will be classified as Sto. S-2. It's a space employees get the ice, kegs are stored, ref. and some storage/cases of beverages. 

I think I need to choose which space to make accessory (downstairs Sto. or upstairs Sto.) as both together will exceed 10% of the total main floor area. Is there any way each can be considered accessory (otherwise I will need to separate them S-2 from A-2) which is unfortunate because they are essentially the same use with just a set of stairs separating them.


----------



## steveray (Jun 6, 2017)

Mixed use non separated?


----------



## JBI (Jun 6, 2017)

Robert said:


> both together will exceed 10% of the total main floor area.



The 10% rule is for building area, not 'main floor' area, and would include the accessory space square footage as well.


----------



## Robert (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks JBI, that may help. Steveray... yes...mixed use non-separated...but only if the upstairs and downstairs Storage do not exceed 10%. If I am at 12%, then I need to call one S-2 and separate...I believe.


----------



## steveray (Jun 6, 2017)

Non sep and accessory are different....


----------



## nitramnaed (Jun 7, 2017)

Robert said:


> Does not meet the def. of mezzanine.



What makes you believe this could not be a mezzanine per 505???


----------



## Robert (Jun 7, 2017)

The mezzanine would exceed 1/3 area of the room it is located in per 505.2.1. In this case, the upstairs storage room (which would be the mezzanine) is actually bigger than the storage room it is located in. Basically its an upstairs storage space connected by a stair to a main floor storage space, which is part of the A-2 use as an accessory space and therefore no separation. If I add the upstairs storage square footage, I will exceed 10% building area, so it appears one of the storage spaces will need to be separated from the A-2.


----------



## steveray (Jun 8, 2017)

Why do you think it needs to be separated? Did you do the H&A calcs for A2 and S1?


----------



## nitramnaed (Jun 8, 2017)

So you are saying that the upstairs storage is a room on a second floor?  What is the occupancy of the rest of the 2nd floor?


----------



## Robert (Jun 8, 2017)

Steveray, per table 508.4, 1 hour separation between S-2 and A-2 (non-sprinklered). I don't know any way to not separate them unless I use the S-2 as accessory (see below)

Nitramnaed, yes upstairs is the storage room. No other square footage or occupancy on that floor.

So as I see it, even though the 2 storage rooms (one upstairs and one main floor connected with a stair) are the same occupancy, the upstairs one will need to be separated from the A-2 bar because I can't use both for the accessory exception (only one, otherwise I exceed the 10%).


----------



## PJC89 (Jul 29, 2017)

Calling it accessory would only benefit you for purposes of height and area calculations/construction type.  You may just consider classifying the space based on the occupancy classification.

https://up.codes/viewer/general/int...hapter/5/general-building-heights-and-areas#5


----------

